# Steam Mops



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I had one that I loved, but it won't push out steam any more, so I need a new one. If you have one, what is your opinion of how it works for you?

I'm off to the library to check out Consumer Reports later this morning, but I'd like to hear what people who own one have to say about that brand.

Thanks!


----------

